# preview of my tuned bmw 335d



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey all!
Heres a little preview of what I've been working on the last months. Its probably Sweden most tuned Bmw Diesel! More to come, enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgtOQnLG4A0&feature=player_embedded
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgtOQnLG4A0&feature=player_embedded

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQ3oW17V2yzaOM87sBq8wHw

Edit: can't link directly to the video so just click the link and hit THE evil has woken
And heres a link to some photos  http://www.garaget.org/?car=344310


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

That intercooler looks dangerously low. Do you have an LSD?


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

Its pretty low yes, about 2,5" fr.o.m. the ground. Cant get it up any higher so it have to work hehe. Thinking of building some kind of protection and Should some accident occur duo its to low im just praying nothing els takes harm/to mutch harm and ill just replace the IC With a more "fitable" one  the one i have now is a little to big. 

No LSD unfortunate


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

You should invest in an LSD with all that power.


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

In a closer look on LSD i have to change My anser from no. to yes, i didnt recon the english term but after some more reasearch i found out what it was hehe its called differentialspärr here in Sweden :rofl:


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

bossebrutal said:


> In a closer look on LSD i have to change My anser from no. to yes, i didnt recon the english term but after some more reasearch i found out what it was hehe its called differentialspärr here in Sweden :rofl:


Lol...no problem man. So I'm assuming you have a Quaife?


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

Yep from birdsauto


----------



## Hivolts (Nov 4, 2013)

That sounds sweet...similar to my 625hp diesel truck but with a higher pitch. Did you get all of the codes worked out since it seems you've remove quite a few things.


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you  i think so, I'm gonna take her out for the first time today and check everything, but i have to change so she gets more air duo to the new tuning, and that will be worked out on the 19th of may, same day I'm going to the dyno. Ill bring the go pro and post a video later  :thumbup:


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

She's out of the garage!


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQ3oW17V2yzaOM87sBq8wHw first test run is up!


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Think you'll need some extra weight in back to hook up. Sounds good Mr. :thumbup:


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

robster10 said:


> Think you'll need some extra weight in back to hook up. Sounds good Mr. :thumbup:


probably hehe  and that was with almost not touching the pedal, i wonder when its in Sports mode and full trottle :drive: Thank you so much!


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

In about 6 months ill give her a full m3 optic and a new paint job, i want her to be one of the planets most toxic 335d! :yumyum:


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

what you think?


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

I like the fact it is a touring model; we don't have them in North America and I would love to have one in a 335d. The color is quite nice, and matches well with both the wheels and the red accents on the intercooler. Very mean looking without being overdone. Let's race!

P.S. That front is really low. I would be very nervous.


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

335dFan said:


> I like the fact it is a touring model; we don't have them and I would love to have one in a 335d. The color is quite nice, and matches well with both the wheels and the red accents on the intercooler. Very mean looking without being overdone. Let's race!
> 
> P.S. That front is really low. I would be very nervous.


You don't?! 
Thanks very much 

and yes, the front is pretty low but i guess its okay, its 50mm / 2,5'' to the ground. but some speed bumps will be a disaster haha :bigpimp:

Ill see this season how it works out, and maby i change it to a smaller one when i put her back in the garage


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I already cracked my bumper splitter two weeks ago, even though I raised my front coils by 8 threads before winter. I'd easily shred off your intercooler. :rofl:


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

GreekboyD said:


> I already cracked my bumper splitter two weeks ago, even though I raised my front coils by 8 threads before winter. I'd easily shred off your intercooler. :rofl:


dosn´t sound to fun man, hope it was an easy fix! :tsk:


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzAunbpihH8


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

DieselRacer said:


> yes u need to write some companies, make it a 3.5 sec car...:violent: sponsor or die...


Sounds like an awesome plan! haha, don't rly know how to get any sponsor signs tho :dunno: :bigpimp:


----------



## DieselRacer (Apr 22, 2014)

bosse, do you know anything about Ecotune out of Scottland, I have read and seen their tune for the 335d, looks pretty awesome, any opinion good or bad...:dunno:


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

DieselRacer said:


> bosse, do you know anything about Ecotune out of Scottland, I have read and seen their tune for the 335d, looks pretty awesome, any opinion good or bad...:dunno:


Nah not really just some that i have read but i can tell you that ESS from norway and vtech from Sweden is very nice


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

Alright i want you guys opinion!! is this car/project a succes or a real failure?¿ hit me With your best shot!






enjoy!

edit: the reason i only hit 150km/h (~93mph) is cuz the road ended and there is a sharp corner ***128514;***128077;
ill run 0-200 next time! And even beyond! Just need the right road


----------



## YozhDzl (Mar 5, 2014)

Your burnouts look more fun


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

Goodbye bmw 335D, Heeeeellloooo Supercharged M3 e92!


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## 2010335dsport (Apr 21, 2014)

That is a beautiful car! I've always wanted an M car. My d will have to fill that void for a few years though. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

2010335dsport said:


> That is a beautiful car! I've always wanted an M car. My d will have to fill that void for a few years though.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Thanks man!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hard to say but looks like 0-60mph in about 6.0s. Maybe a shade better.:thumbup:


----------

